# Glass Buchner



## acpeacemaker (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey All,

I've been updating various equipment and trying to get some opinions and ideas on certain ones. I was wondering if anyone has used these as I haven't. Or familiar with the glass frit discs. From the ones I've looked at the disc is non removable. So I was curious how much of a problem it is getting various materials back out. Or clogging issues etc... As always I credit your valuable opinions.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005WX32SC/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Irons2 (Oct 27, 2012)

If you get the fine frit, it's pretty much a given to clog. The good part is the 600ml unit will take a 9cm filter paper. Get one with a coarse frit and use filter paper. These must be used under vacuum with a max 1 Atmosphere differential. More and the frit may fail.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 27, 2012)

I've used those in places I've worked but never cared for them and have rarely used them. Depending what you get stuck in them, they can be very hard to clean. Personally, I would never buy one.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 27, 2012)

Being I haven't used glass frit much. I thought about buying just the discs to raise the paper off my porcelain buchners. I will maybe try the coarse that way and see how it goes. Thanks guys

Andrew


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 27, 2012)

I think you would be wasting money. You'll quickly learn to hate them. Use a regular buchner or gravity funnel and put a piece of fiberglass window screen under the paper, as per 4metals. Works great.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=buchner+screen&terms=all&author=4metals&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely right!  Thanks GSP

Andrew


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 27, 2012)

Filtering is always the "bottleneck" in most all refining operations. You'll never find a way to make it super fast and perfect. People who have been doing this all of our lives, like 4metals and myself, have picked up little tricks that make it work better. Never perfect. Just better.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for the window screen idea. I don't know how I managed to miss it when 4metals mentioned it but I got it now.

That's a simple but great idea.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 31, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> If you get the fine frit, it's pretty much a given to clog. The good part is the 600ml unit will take a 9cm filter paper. Get one with a coarse frit and use filter paper. These must be used under vacuum with a max 1 Atmosphere differential. More and the frit may fail.


Unless you have a pressurized vessel for your solution to be filtered you can never pull more than one atmosphere of pressure differential with a vacuum. In any case, water would start to boil long before you reach zero pressure in your vacuum so you wouldn't even get close in a normal setup.

/Göran


----------

